# SOG Fast Hawk



## jwild101 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi ... My name is Earl. I'm new to this formum. I gotta question for you guys and I'd like to hear what you have to say about it.

I've been looking at the SOG Fast Hawk. It's one of those little things I keep thinking about having in a bug-out or survival kit, basicly because it small.
I already have it's big brother the Tactical Tomahawk. But I keep looking at the "Hawk" because of it's size and the mulitpal uses it has.

Just wondering what other people think.


----------



## Prepper_Action (Feb 20, 2012)

My buddy has one...and abuses it all the time. From what I can tell it's pretty damn handy. I've always been a fan of SOG. Gotta seal pup and that damn knife is amazing.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

I also carry the Tactical Fusion Hawk. The smaller size would be a personal pros/cons thing.
Appears that it's made the same as the Fusion, just a smaller handle. Is the head the same with just a smaller length?

If you already have the Fusion, maybe go with something different altogether like a "Trucker's Friend"
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B005HAT9SM/uncrate-20

Or maybe a Gerber Gator Machete Pro...
http://www.gerbergear.com/Apocalypse/Gear/Gator-Machete-Pro_31-000705


----------



## jwild101 (Mar 16, 2012)

lets try this again, sinc it don't post it last time.

Your "Truckers Friend" reminds me of this old style "Box Tool" Just upgraded

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?c=&p=32016&cat=1,43456,43407&ap=1


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like the Vietnam tomahawk.
I'd rather have another one of those.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Ive heard good thing's about them. I have a United Cutlery M48 I love it! It can take abuse and its extremely useful!


----------



## scorpiorising (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah it's nice for an emergency, it'll hold up doing your basic cutting chores. I'd say it serves best as a backup. I have the SOG fasthawk and the primitive (excellent bang for your buck) and thier both great editions to my wilderness survival gear.


----------



## beachcop1967 (Feb 14, 2012)

I got one of these from Walmart. It works really well. I beat the hell out of it last week at work and no problems at all. Not really big enough for tactical entries, but that's not it's intent.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm getting the urge to make another Viking express since I can walk a bit again.
1/2" spring steel blade,high pressure steel tubing.should do what I do with an axe nicely.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

jwild101 said:


> Hi ... My name is Earl. I'm new to this formum. I gotta question for you guys and I'd like to hear what you have to say about it.
> 
> I've been looking at the SOG Fast Hawk. It's one of those little things I keep thinking about having in a bug-out or survival kit, basicly because it small.
> I already have it's big brother the Tactical Tomahawk. But I keep looking at the "Hawk" because of it's size and the mulitpal uses it has.
> ...


*I got one, blade is to thin and fragile for really working , maybe good for splitting a skull but was rather worthless as a joint cutter on mule deer... the blade being thin chipped out pretty bad...

This may not look as cool or have a cool paramilitary sounding name like SOG...but it's been around for a long long time, it went to the fur trade and it's still around...

There are different sizes but this one will do everything I want to do..

http://www.counciltool.com/product.asp?pg=product&item=17HB18&ID=29*


----------

